# The extreme fatigue



## Twinssurprise

I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow with my twins and Im flat out tired of being tired! I have so much I want to get done but can't muster up enough energy. I work evenings and by the time I come to work Im exhausted. It was really bad in the beginning but I contributed it to going to school during the day and then working in the evening. I cut out a lot of my activity and I still can't seem to get energy. I nap at least once before coming to work and I still have 2 other kids to care for. :sleep:

I have spd, so I spend a lot of my time in pain maybe that's whats making it so much more intense this time around. Just a bit of a rant I guess.:coffee:


----------



## apple84

I know how you feel. I am only 12 weeks and am miserably tired. Last pregnancy I felt so much better. It sucks. I feel like an invalid. Especially on beautiful sunny days I feel even worse, because I know my little boy should be running around outside, but some days I can't muster the energy to take him out. Sometimes just bending down to put on his shoes or carrying laundry up and down the stairs makes me want to lie down on the couch. Sometimes I cry in the evening because I can't imagine 5-7 more months of this :cry:


----------



## beckyboo1980

Mey too!!! Almost 23 weeks and am already the size I was at about 36 weeks with my singleton pregnancies. So so tiredand also been suffering with SPD since 14 weeks. Never had it before with the girls and totally agree thet it makes everything so much more tiring - everything is just such an effort and getting so frustrated with being so slow. Know it will all be worth it in the end but sometimes you just can't help feeling a little bit sorry for yourself. Keep your chin up and just keep thinking of our special babies- it does help. XXXX


----------



## daisybby03

I am 18 weeks and I cant stand but a short time with out having to sit down. I get worn out just sweeping the floors. I get out of breath just getting in & out of the car:) LOL


----------



## mamato2more

I had to take two naps a day..one in the morning, and one right after dinner...just the way it was...That's also one of the reasons I knew I was preggo with twins..never been so tired in a pregnancy! Just sleep hon!


----------



## Eternal

Im the same, 20 weeks and misrably tired, also have SPD which doesnt help, had it since i was 9 weeks!

On top of that ive had complications and im just feeling so down. 

Poeple make comments being nice about being half way and I snap and say im flipping more than half way (im 20 weeks, i know i will be induced at 38 if i get that far), another 17/18 weeks of this feels awrful! But then im so scared of losing them too, so mixed with emotions its really draining!


----------



## nicquick

I am the same, I am 26 weeks, due to complications I have been signed off on sick, but get exhausted every day even if doing very little, I try and have a nap in the afternoon, it usually does the trick, this is my first pregnancy so cannot compare to anything, I just do as I feel my body is telling me!

Keep smiling honey, will all be worth it when you have your 2 bundles of joy x


----------



## tripletsOMG

Im glad I'm not the only one I am extremely exhausted and cant hardly bare to get outta bed. I am sick and super tired. Does it get better? I also have 3 helpful kids already under 6 lol. But work is where I just cant stand b/c I get dizzy, nausous and miserable.


----------



## AmandaAnn

It's funny, I kind of wish I knew what it was like to be pregnant with one so I would have something to compare it to. I actually have felt pretty well throughout this pregnancy. I do sleep a lot and am getting more tired now, but I just feel like a singleton pregnancy would be a breeze after this!


----------



## Tobaira

sign me up for the exhausted club. 12 weeks and I was hoping maybe it would get better in the 2nd tri. I guess I shouldn't hold my breath. I am wishing we lived in a one story right now, the stairs are sooo tiring! yay for naps!


----------

